

Ask HN: who are the YC W11? - harscoat

It seems the interviews are over, Congrats to YC team for that. Eager to know who are the Startup teams you have decided to bring on board...So that we can also Congratulate them!
======
harscoat
Seems like Appharbour is in.
<http://twitter.com/friism/statuses/6544481205620736>

